
Dueling Rhetoric of Clojure and Haskell (2017) - lgessler
https://tech.freckle.com/2017/11/01/rhetoric-of-clojure-and-haskell/
======
AnimalMuppet
I love the last comment:

> As well we recognize the existence of _Greenspun’s 10th Dual_ :

> Any sufficiently complicated dynamically typed program contains an ad-hoc,
> informally-specified, bug-ridden, slow implementation of half of a type
> system.

